# GT I-Drive 5 3.0



## Jochen_DC (21. Mai 2006)

Hi,

möchte mir endlich nen tourer wieder anschaffen und habe mir dieses rad ausgekuckt...hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen ?

das rad is ja recht günstig...weiß jemand was das wiegt ? fahr vielleicht einmal in der woche ne tour...da muss es kein teurer high end flitzer sein...

freue mich schon auf eure meinungen


----------



## Kint (21. Mai 2006)

ist da nicht inner bike zeitschrift ein test zu drin ? schau zu hause mal nach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (21. Mai 2006)

Moe hat doch seit kurzem eins (von Jehle) Musst mal suchen, er stellt das hier irgendwo auch vor.
Auch ich hab den Rahmen im Auge. 

Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2006)

Yep, ich habe mir das von Jehle gekauft wie Danni richtig angemerkt hat. Aber wer da jetzt noch zuschlagen will, dürfte es schwer haben. Die scheinen bis auf ein Einzelstück alle weg zu sein, aber anrufen kann man ja mal:

http://www.jehlebikes.de (oben auf das GT-Label klicken)

Ich habe einiges direkt umgebaut (Bremsen, Gabel, SW...), was man aber sicher nicht direkt machen muss, wenn man nicht genau weiß: "Ich will das und das anders haben". Vorstellung war hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2494152&postcount=1639

1. Fahrbereicht hier (auf Endor  ):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2664603&postcount=74


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Links...meine dirketen Fragen wären wie schwer ist dein 3.0er noch ? Angegeben werden um die 15 Kilo , finde ich schon extrem...dazu diese Gammel Fork und mechanische Discs...sehr starke Nachteile...kann man damit leben wenn man eher selten Touren macht (wenn dann aber ca. 80-100 km und ca. 1000-1500 hm) und dieses rad als drittrad möchte ?


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Mai 2006)

Ich bin das I Drive vor kurzem gefahren .Gewicht deutlich UNTER 12,5kg (anfangs dacht ich das teil is leichter wie mein STS).Fahrpostion is eher zentral,aber insgesamt von der Rahmen Geo doch sehr ausgewogen.Die Mechanischen Discbrakes gehn nichma so schlecht,dafür is die Gabel ned so der Hit.Irgendwie fehlt da die Zugstufe  .Das Heck arbeitet umso besser mitm Idrive und dem verbauten Fox Dämpfer.Schaltung/Komponenten gehn auch voll in Ordnung.Der Rahmen selbst ist super verarbeitet und wirkt mit den schönen Decors sehr hochwertig!

>Insgesamt n super Bike.Wenn du n gutes Angebot bekommst würd ich zugreifen.


Ps:Vielleicht schaff ich den Basti zu überzeugn,seins ma mitzunehmen,dann könnä mir ma ne Trailrunde in 'Figure fahrn (werd mein Sts  evtl mitnehmen)

                                              Gruss Rafa


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Mai 2006)

wie und dein v10 bleibt daheim ? sag nachher nicht ich hätte dich net gewarnt  

naja von basti würd ich das i-drive ja bekommen  aber net seins...12,5 hören sich schon wieder sehr gut an...die gabel hört sich nach wutanfällen von mir an


----------



## cyclery.de (22. Mai 2006)

Moin ihr beiden,
also 12,5 kg halte ich für ein großes Gerücht. Sind wohl eher 14,5 kg (war schon spät als Rafa es "gewogen" hat  ).
Aber meins werde ich - sollten wir alles in den Wagen bekommen - definitiv mitnehmen nach Finale Ligure. Zumal Nikis Rennradl heute fertig geworden ist (kommt auch mit)!

Zur Gabel: Die nimmt definitiv Dynamik aus dem Rad! Die Zugstufendämpfung mag sicher noch akzeptabel sein, allerdings ist die Gabel für Fahrer unter 50 kg abgestimmt. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit mich eingehender damit zu beschäftigen. Rollen tut es auch so erstmal...


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Mai 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ihr beiden,
> also 12,5 kg halte ich für ein großes Gerücht. Sind wohl eher 14,5 kg (war schon spät als Rafa es "gewogen" hat  ).


Wenn man den ganzen Tag nen Panzer schleppen muss,fällt abends doch alles auf einmal so leicht *fg*


Hehe...nene,das V10 kommt klar mit (falls es zuvor Willingen überleben sollte    ) ,wird jetz noch fit gemacht,dann kanns scho losgehn... 

>Die Gabel is aber wirklich nix,da muss scho ne Fox rein  

                                                            Gruss Rafa


----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2006)

Ganz klare Empfehlung von mir: Gabel gleich wechseln und die Splice bei ebay als neuwertig verhökern. Ich habe noch ´nen Hunderter dafür erlöst, dürfte mittlerweile immer noch rund 90,- Taler bringen.
Die Avid Discs sind neben dem Schwestermodell BB7 die besten mechanischen auf dem Markt und mit den verbauten Jagwire-Zügen sicher einen Versuch Wert! Man liest viel Gutes darüber. Vorne ist von Haus aus eine größere Scheibe drauf! Ich habe sie auch nicht verkauft, sondern für ein anderes Bike erstmal zur Seite gelegt.

Mein Bike wiegt laut Personenwaage zwischen 14,5 und 15kg. Allerdings mit Hayes HFX 9 mit großen Scheiben (203mm) vorne UND hinten und sauschweren Monsterpedalen. Und die MX Pro ist ja auch keine Leichtbau-Gabel. Bei 90kg Eigengewicht lag die Priorität auch eher auf Stabilität. Unter 14kg ist kein Problem.

Ich kann das Rad guten Gewissens empfehlen und hätte auch kein Problem damit, zu sagen, wenn es ein Fehlkauf gewesen wäre. Einiger Wermutstropfen bisher ist der Lackabrieb von den Schaltzügen, das ging ratz fatz und sollte vorher direkt mit Tape/Schutzaufklebern verhindert werden.


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Mai 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ihr beiden,
> also 12,5 kg halte ich für ein großes Gerücht. Sind wohl eher 14,5 kg (war schon spät als Rafa es "gewogen" hat  ).
> Aber meins werde ich - sollten wir alles in den Wagen bekommen - definitiv mitnehmen nach Finale Ligure. Zumal Nikis Rennradl heute fertig geworden ist (kommt auch mit)!
> 
> Zur Gabel: Die nimmt definitiv Dynamik aus dem Rad! Die Zugstufendämpfung mag sicher noch akzeptabel sein, allerdings ist die Gabel für Fahrer unter 50 kg abgestimmt. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit mich eingehender damit zu beschäftigen. Rollen tut es auch so erstmal...


@ cyclery und speedyr

ihr säcke...und ich darf mich die ganze zeit mit meinem federwegsmonster abquälen  ...dafür schwing ich mich auch mal auf eine eurer race maschinchen   wobei 15 kilo sind für meine touren schon ziemlich derb...und leichtbau kostet so viel tantieme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (22. Mai 2006)

Ergänzung: Ich fahre XL (Sitzrohr ca. 56cm lang!), deshalb ist es evtl. etwas schwerer, als z.B. ein M-Rahmen.


----------



## petraski (1. Juni 2006)

wo gibts denn das I-Drive 5 3.0? hat der jehle das noch? Ich bin 1.73 gross. Brauch ich da ein S oder das in M?

gebt mir bitte schnell bescheid. ich möchte es noch auf pfingsten abholen.


----------



## kingmoe (2. Juni 2006)

petraski schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibts denn das I-Drive 5 3.0? hat der jehle das noch? Ich bin 1.73 gross. Brauch ich da ein S oder das in M?
> 
> gebt mir bitte schnell bescheid. ich möchte es noch auf pfingsten abholen.



Ruf mal einfach bei Jehle an, die sind ganz nett am Telefon und der Mensch, der mich beraten hat, wusste auch, wovon er spricht. Nummer ist auf der HP, Link oben! 
Edit: Ergänzung, hier die Geo des i-Drive5 (Sorry, Bild muss so breit sein, sonst erkennt man nichts mehr...)Ich persönlich würde M durchaus passend finden, leider ist im Katalog S nicht aufgelistet...


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Juni 2006)

Juchu...ab morgen bin ich auch ein GT Fahrer ...mal sehen was ich an dem Teil alles ändern werde bis ich spaß dran hab


----------



## kingmoe (11. Juni 2006)

Glückwunsch! Wir freuen uns schon auf Bilder von den ersten Ausritten 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank  den hab ich sicher...bin mir nur noch nicht schlüssig ob ich der spice ne chance geben möchte oder gleich eine talas einbauen soll. Bilder kommen ganz bestimmt...jetzt kann ich endlich wieder meine Traumtouren fahren die ich vor 10 Jahren gefahren bin...

hast du bereits weitere erfahrungen mit dem rädchen machen können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (12. Juni 2006)

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juni 2006)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank  den hab ich sicher...bin mir nur noch nicht schlüssig ob ich der spice ne chance geben möchte oder gleich eine talas einbauen soll.
> ...
> hast du bereits weitere erfahrungen mit dem rädchen machen können ?



Schmeiß die Splice sofort raus!!! Die ist dem Besitzer des neuen GT-Shops um die Ecke bei der ersten (!) Testfahrt undicht um die Ohren geflogen! Die Splice ist eine einfache, günstige Gabel. Soweit, so gut. Aber die OEM-Version an Komplettbikes ist ja nochmal einfacher! Keine Vorspannung einstellbar, keine Dämpfung, wie immer zu weiche Feder... Ersetzen und verkaufen!

Ich bin noch ein paar Mal unterwegs gewesen, allerdings mehr im Radtouren-Niveau ;-) Alles bestens, ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juni 2006)

Sodele , komme gerade von meiner ersten ausgiebigen Testfahrt (naja , nur ein Stündchen) und muß sagen i-drive ist kein dummes system...funktioniert eigentlich so wie vpp sollte...ich kann im wiegetritt fahren wie ein irrer das ding bleibt ruhig- dämpfer arbeitet mit dem voreingestellten setup serh schön-kein grund zu klage...bremsen tut mich nur die wie schon oft megabreiige gabel...derzeit weiß ich aber noch nicht ob es auch die umgewöhnung ist...nen 10 cm vorbau hatte ich vor 10 jahren das letzte mal vor der nase ...schon komisch das gefühl so wiet über dem vorderrad zu sein...

achja ist es normal dass da gleich öl ist am unteren ende der gabel ? muss das mal beobachten aber das wär ja ultrakrass...undicht ab werk  ...naja mal sehen...unterm strich nach dem ersteindruck ein recht behäbiges tourenfully (hat doch ziemlich gewicht) was recht schwerfällig beschleunigt aber dafür sonst gute bis sehr gute fahreigenschaften hat...die mechanischen disc's gehen solala nach der ersten einbremsphase...front pivot klappte aber noch nicht so gut da muss die bremse besser eingeschliffen sein...mal sehen ob nach längeren touren die gabel mich zum wechsel zwingen wird...als fox freak kommt eigentlich nur ne talas in frage aber ob sich das lohnt für den rest der ja teils nicht wirklich high end ist ...


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juni 2006)

update: ganz so wippfrei is das fahrwerk doch nicht nach längeren fahrten...die gabel ist reudig...aber noch erträglich...die reifen fliegen bald raus...nobbys sind schon da...habe bislang nur bar ends montiert...bin eben noch ein alter cc ler der sowas braucht optik hin oder her...

unterm strich ein nettes tourenrad zum sensationellem preis


----------



## KaschmirKönig (16. Juni 2006)

Wo hast du es denn gekauft, beim jehle?


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juni 2006)

cyclery.de


----------



## alf2 (14. Juli 2006)

Gratuliere auch zu deinem GT!!!

Habe noch eine weitere Quelle gefunden, wo GTs verschleudert werden.

http://www.megasale.at/

Ist zwar nicht so günstig wie der Jehle, aber es scheint dort auch GT I-Drive 1.0 und 2.0 zu geben. Sind IMHO die bessere Wahl. Das 2.0 kommt nämlich beispielsweise serienmäßig mit einer Fox Vanilla und wenn du die nachträglich in ein 3.0 einbaust bist du mit der Preisdifferenz schon beim 2.0.

Ich selbst hab mir gerade ein IDXC 1.0 gekauft und werde demnächst berichten wie es sich fährt.

Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viel Spass mit deinem Rad!!!!!!


----------



## MEGATEC (22. August 2006)

Wieviel wiegt denn neun des 5 3.0 ???
Die frage ist immer noch offen .....

12,5 oder 14,5 ??

Gruss M.


----------



## kingmoe (22. August 2006)

MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel wiegt denn neun des 5 3.0 ???
> Die frage ist immer noch offen .....
> 
> 12,5 oder 14,5 ??
> ...


Eher 14-14,5 kg, also wiegen neun Räder 126-130,5 kg  



			
				alf2 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere auch zu deinem GT!!!
> 
> Habe noch eine weitere Quelle gefunden, wo GTs verschleudert werden.
> http://www.megasale.at/
> Ist zwar nicht so günstig wie der Jehle, aber es scheint dort auch GT I-Drive 1.0 und 2.0 zu geben. Sind IMHO die bessere Wahl. Das 2.0 kommt nämlich beispielsweise serienmäßig mit einer Fox Vanilla und wenn du die nachträglich in ein 3.0 einbaust bist du mit der Preisdifferenz schon beim 2.0.


Ja, der Preis für das 2.0 ist heiß - und vor allem gibt es das noch in XL - die größe ist sonst fast überal ausverkauft und L ist ab sofort der größte Rahmen!!!


----------



## MEGATEC (22. August 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Eher 14-14,5 kg, also wiegen neuen Räder 126-130,5 kg



Verdammt schwer ..... 

Ich hab gelesen das Du Dein 5 3.0 mit ner andern Gabel + Bremsen getunt hast - bringt das viel ??
Hat sichs auch am Gewicht bemerkbar gemacht ??

Bin schwer am überlegen mir so ein Bike zuzulegen: nur das hohe Gewicht und die Schlechten Tests ( http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gti-drive530.117206.htm# ) bereiten mir noch arges Kopfzerbrechen....

Des 5 gibts übrigens auch noch hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8795831028&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (22. August 2006)

MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schwer am überlegen mir so ein Bike zuzulegen: nur das hohe Gewicht und die Schlechten Tests ( http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gti-drive530.117206.htm# ) bereiten mir noch arges Kopfzerbrechen....



In dem Test, auf den du verlinkst ist das Gewicht sogar mit 15,20 kg angegeben (Größe L). Das Gewicht des Topmodels idrive 5-1.0 wird in diesem Test http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gti-drive510.74921.htm mit 14,2 kg angegeben (Es schneidet auch besser ab ;-)). D.h. das 3.0 wird mit zumutbarem Tuning kaum unter 14 kg zu kriegen sein. Die schlechten Kritiken im Artikel beziehen sich vor allem auf die Gabel und die Komponenten und das wurde auch in diesem Thread schon angesprochen. 

Wenn dir das Gewicht so wichtig ist, denk doch mal über ein GT IDXC oder ein idrive4 nach. Mein IDXC 1.0 wiegt mit in der Standardausführung mit anderem Sattel und Shimano Pedalen 12,3 kg (Größe S). Mit anderen Reifen und Schläuchen wäre es leicht unter 12 kg zu kriegen. Es hat aber auch 3 cm weniger Federweg als das idrive5. Ansonsten würde ich dir ein idrive5 1.0 oder 2.0 empfehlen.


----------



## kingmoe (22. August 2006)

MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt schwer .....
> Ich hab gelesen das Du Dein 5 3.0 mit ner andern Gabel + Bremsen getunt hast - bringt das viel ??



Ja, ich bin mit Gabel und Bremsen wirklich sehr zufrieden!  



			
				MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sichs auch am Gewicht bemerkbar gemacht ??



Nein! Ich habe ja lieber etwas schwerere und dafür stabile Teile verbaut! Ich wollte unbedingt noch eine 2005er Comp mit ETA, weil die noch 2 Stahlfedern hat (jetzt Luft). Ich wollte unbedingt große Scheiben, weil ich das mit 90kg plus Gepäck gut gebrauchen kann. Ich bin eben kein Gewichts-Fanatiker (obwohl ich durchaus leichte Bikes zu schätzen weiß, hier steht ja z.B. auch noch Titan rum...)
Als ich jetzt im Sommer zwischen München und Alpen unterwegs war, hat mich das Gewicht überhaupt nicht gestört - und ganz platt ist es da auch nicht mehr. Für mich ist dann eine ausgewogene Geo wichtiger und die absenkbare Gabel (ETA) war klasse.
Wo man recht sinnvoll Gewicht sparen könnte, das wären neue Laufräder. Die Shimano-Billigstnaben, die Speichen und die WTB-Felgen sind sicher nicht Highend-Stoff...



			
				MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schwer am überlegen mir so ein Bike zuzulegen: nur das hohe Gewicht und die Schlechten Tests ( http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gti-drive530.117206.htm# ) bereiten mir noch arges Kopfzerbrechen....



Auf die Tests gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr, da muss jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Was stimmt: GTs waren - ausstattungsbereinigt - schon immer teurer, als andere Bikes. Deshalb hätte ich mein Bike auch nie zum Listenpreis gekauft, 1700,- Schleifen für ein gutes Chassis mit Billig-Gabel und mechanischen Discs - nein danke! Wenn du es aber um 1000,- Taler schießen kannst bekommst du ein solides Bike mit Tuningpotenzial zum fairen Kurs! Das 06er hat ja schon hydraulische Discs und die Eurobike steht vor der Tür


----------



## MEGATEC (22. August 2006)

Was genau hast Du denn umgebaut / eingebaut ??
Gibts davon Bilder oder nen Bericht, würd mich sehr interessieren...

Was außer den Laufrädern wäre noch zu erleichtern?

Werd mir demnächst mal ein GT anschauen, dann weis ich ob das was ist oder nicht für mich...


----------



## kingmoe (23. August 2006)

MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau hast Du denn umgebaut / eingebaut ??
> Gibts davon Bilder oder nen Bericht, würd mich sehr interessieren...
> Was außer den Laufrädern wäre noch zu erleichtern?



Wie gesagt, um es zu erleichtern, habe ich GAR NICHTS gemacht. Hier die Änderungen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2549792&postcount=1679

Das könnte - mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis - erleichtert werden:
- Laufräder/Reifen
- Gabel
- Antrieb/Kurbel
- Sattel
- Pedale (Eggbeater etc...)

Klar, wenn du jetzt noch alle Gruppen-Teile gegen XTR oder X.0 austauschst, hast du viel Gewicht gespart - aber das Portemonaie ist dann auch leer und du hättest gleich ein anderes Bike kaufen können


----------



## MEGATEC (24. August 2006)

alf2 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Test, auf den du verlinkst ist das Gewicht sogar mit 15,20 kg angegeben (Größe L). Das Gewicht des Topmodels idrive 5-1.0 wird in diesem Test http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gti-drive510.74921.htm mit 14,2 kg angegeben (Es schneidet auch besser ab ;-)). D.h. das 3.0 wird mit zumutbarem Tuning kaum unter 14 kg zu kriegen sein. Die schlechten Kritiken im Artikel beziehen sich vor allem auf die Gabel und die Komponenten und das wurde auch in diesem Thread schon angesprochen.
> 
> Wenn dir das Gewicht so wichtig ist, denk doch mal über ein GT IDXC oder ein idrive4 nach. Mein IDXC 1.0 wiegt mit in der Standardausführung mit anderem Sattel und Shimano Pedalen 12,3 kg (Größe S). Mit anderen Reifen und Schläuchen wäre es leicht unter 12 kg zu kriegen. Es hat aber auch 3 cm weniger Federweg als das idrive5. Ansonsten würde ich dir ein idrive5 1.0 oder 2.0 empfehlen.



Ist der Rahmen des 3.0 und des 1.0 eigentlich der gleiche ??
Ich konnte irgendwie keine Unterschiede feststellen - außer das andere Komponenten ( schlechtere beim 3.0 ) verbaut sind...


----------



## alf2 (25. August 2006)

MEGATEC schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Rahmen des 3.0 und des 1.0 eigentlich der gleiche ??
> Ich konnte irgendwie keine Unterschiede feststellen - außer das andere Komponenten ( schlechtere beim 3.0 ) verbaut sind...


Das kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Aber der geringe Gewichtsunterschied und die identen Angaben über den Rahmen auf der GT Homepage legen den Schluss nahe.

Folgendes steht bei den Modellen Idrive 5 1.0-3.0, BJ 2005:


			
				GT-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> NEW GT IDXC 6061 heat treated full suspension frame with 5 inches of rear wheel travel, Hydro formed down tube Integrated headset, Standard main pivot bearings


weitere Details findest du hier (die 05er Modelle sind ganz unten):
http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/category.php?catid=163&country=usa&brand=moun


----------



## MEGATEC (25. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und den Link !!!


----------



## kingmoe (25. August 2006)

Rahmen sind alle gleich, nur die Dämpfer und Farbe variieren!


----------



## alf2 (31. Oktober 2006)

Da beim Jehle noch immer ein GT I-Drive 5 3.0 in Small (meine RH) herumsteht, und ich mich mit dem Gedanken trage eines zu kaufen, grabe ich den Tread wieder aus. Irgendwie scheint das Ding ja auf mich zu warten. Allerdings brauche ich für mich und meine Liebste mal Argumente, warum ich so ein Ding brauche (Ich fahr ja schon ein IDXC 1.0). 

Mein Gedanke ist es in Richtung Freeride aufzubauen und auch wirklich härter ranzunehmen. Gedacht habe ich an Fahrten im Bikepark (ja ich gebs zu man wird faul), d.h. größere Stufen und kleinere Sprünge sollte es aushalten. (Das IDXC ist mir dafür zu schade und auch nicht rasend geeignet) Das I-Drive 5 sollte aber auch für Alpentouren geignet bleiben.

Nun ein paar Fragen an die Besitzer der GT I-Drive 5 3.0:

-Denkt ihr dass das I-Drive 5 für diesen Einsatzzweck geeignet ist?

- Wie sieht es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau aus? Passt da beispielsweise ein 2,4er Big Betty oder sogar ein 2,5er Maxxis hinein und bleibt ausreichend Platz? (Beim IDXC ist beim original 2,1er Schluss)

- Ich habe daran gedacht eine Marzocchi All Mountain 1 hineinzuschrauben (150 mm Federweg-gibts grad günstig). Denkt ihr die harmoniert noch mit dem Rahmen oder werden die Winkel zu flach? (Ist beim S Rahmen ja vielleicht noch eine Spur schlimmer) Komme ich da noch bergauf damit?

- Beim Dämpfer lässt sich ja absolut nix einstellen. Habe 95kg in voller Montur mit Rucksack. Reicht die Dämpfung des Dämpfers aus, oder ist der für Leichtgewichte ausgelegt? Wie sieht es mit Wippen beim Bergauffahren aus? (der RP3 im IDXC hat Plattformdämpfung) Sollte man den Dämpfer eurer Meinung nach auch tauschen?

- Lässt sich die Sattelstütze vollständig versenken? (Beim IDXC geht sie nur ein paar cm hinein, da das Sitzrohr gebogen ist).

Ein paar Fotos von euren bikes wären auch nett (kingmoe hat ja seines schon gut dokumentiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (31. Oktober 2006)

Ein bisschen was kann ich dazu sagen...



alf2 schrieb:


> Da beim Jehle noch immer ein GT I-Drive 5 3.0 in Small (meine RH) herumsteht, und ich mich mit dem Gedanken trage eines zu kaufen, grabe ich den Tread wieder aus. Irgendwie scheint das Ding ja auf mich zu warten.



Ja, es wartet wohl tatsächlich auf dich  




alf2 schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke ist es in Richtung Freeride aufzubauen und auch wirklich härter ranzunehmen. Gedacht habe ich an Fahrten im Bikepark (ja ich gebs zu man wird faul), d.h. größere Stufen und kleinere Sprünge sollte es aushalten.
> [...]
> -Denkt ihr dass das I-Drive 5 für diesen Einsatzzweck geeignet ist?



125mm FW waren zwar vor nicht allzu lange Zeit noch Hardcore-DH-Sonstwas-Bikes vorbehalten, aber dafür ist das Bike evtl. etwas unterdimensioniert. Allerdings kenne ich jemanden, der dasselbe Bike (auch 2005er i-Drive5 3.0) sehr hart rannnimmt und es immer noch nicht kaputt bekommen hat.
Er hat allerdings große Juicy7-Discs dran, ´nen anderen Dämpfer (Manitou SPV), eine Rock Shox Pike und auch fast sonst viel gewechselt.



alf2 schrieb:


> - Wie sieht es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit am Hinterbau aus? Passt da beispielsweise ein 2,4er Big Betty oder sogar ein 2,5er Maxxis hinein und bleibt ausreichend Platz? (Beim IDXC ist beim original 2,1er Schluss)



Ich glaube, dass höchstens 2.3 reingeht, da ist nicht viel Platz. Ich mache nachher oder morgen mal ein Foto.



alf2 schrieb:


> - Ich habe daran gedacht eine Marzocchi All Mountain 1 hineinzuschrauben (150 mm Federweg-gibts grad günstig). Denkt ihr die harmoniert noch mit dem Rahmen oder werden die Winkel zu flach? (Ist beim S Rahmen ja vielleicht noch eine Spur schlimmer) Komme ich da noch bergauf damit?



o.g. Mensch hat eine Pike mit 145mm drin und ist zufrieden - er fährt allerdings den größten Rahmen, also wie ich XL.


----------



## kingmoe (31. Oktober 2006)

Ergänzung: Ich habe eben mal mit ihm gesprochen und mein Kollege hält das i-Drive5 für absolut Bike-Park-tauglich. Einziger echter Knackpunkt ist die Gabel, zudem die Manitous mit sauweichen Federn ausgeliefert werden und die Splice Super in der OEM-Version keinerlei Verstellmöglichkeiten bietet.

Kurz und gut: Gutes Chassis, wenn man eine neue Gabel nimmt. Die Bremsen kann man beim 2005er sicher auch "upgraden", doch ich würde sie erstmal fahren.


----------



## MEGATEC (31. Oktober 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Das I-Drive 5 sollte aber auch für Alpentouren geignet bleiben.



*Also dafür taugt es nun wirklich nicht !*

Da bei mir des Bike au ganz oben auf der Wunschliste stand, hab ich bei jemanden hier ausm Forum der ein GT 5 verkaufen wollte, mal ne Probefahrt gemacht...
Außerdem wa ich mal bei meinem örtlichen GT Händler und hab da eins in Rahmenhöhe XL getestet.
Fazit :

1. Das Bike ist sauschwer !
Das Teil hat locker 15 - 16kg, damit wollte ich keine Alpentour machen
Mit noch breiteren Pellen wird das Ding ja noch schwerer...

2. Die Federung des Bikes ist einfach nur schlecht..
Da bringt au das beste i-Drive nix !
Die Gabel hatte keinerlei Verstellmöglichkeit - der Dämpfer ebenso. Um eine Neuanschaffung von besseren Teilen kommst Du nicht umhin.
Die Gabel ist butterweich und hat bei meinen 80kg bei kleinen Sprüngen schon ziemlich eingefedert. Der Dämpfer ist gelindegesagt eine Katastrophe....

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Transalp das ich jetzt hab, hat das GT ne Federung wie nen Baumarkt Bike. 
Das Gewicht ebenso, mein Rad hab ich jetzt bei leicht unter 11,8kg 
Ansonsten ist die Technik Top !!
Bremsen waren gut, Komponenten machten einen stabilen Eindruck.

Bikepark : ja
Alpentour : nein


----------



## kingmoe (2. November 2006)

Alpentouren...


MEGATEC schrieb:


> *Also dafür taugt es nun wirklich nicht !*



Würde ich eigentlich auch sagen, halte den Begriff "Alpentouren" aber für stark prazisierbar. Ich bin mit meinem 5er in den Voralpen gut klar gekommen! Natürlich hatte das keinen Transalp-Charakter, aber will Alf das fahren?!



MEGATEC schrieb:


> 1. Das Bike ist sauschwer !
> Das Teil hat locker 15 - 16kg, damit wollte ich keine Alpentour machen
> Mit noch breiteren Pellen wird das Ding ja noch schwerer...



Etwas pauschal... Die Reifen sind nur Mittelklasse, da gibt es sicher breitere mit höchstens demselben Gewicht. Das heute das Gewicht für Kletter-Etappen mit etlichen Höhenmmetern zu hoch ist, sollte klar sein! Steht ja auch schon oben im Thread und diversen anderen Meinungen zu dem Bike hier im Forum.



MEGATEC schrieb:


> 2. Die Federung des Bikes ist einfach nur schlecht..



Viel zu pauschal. Die Gabel ist schlecht, der Dämpfer (der einfache Fox Float R) lässt sich IMO zufridenstelled einstellen. Da müssen die Ansprüche einfach genauer definiert werden, um ein passendes Urteil abzugeben.



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Da bringt au das beste i-Drive nix !
> Die Gabel hatte keinerlei Verstellmöglichkeit - der Dämpfer ebenso. Um eine Neuanschaffung von besseren Teilen kommst Du nicht umhin.
> Die Gabel ist butterweich und hat bei meinen 80kg bei kleinen Sprüngen schon ziemlich eingefedert. Der Dämpfer ist gelindegesagt eine Katastrophe....



Bei der UVP sehe ich das genauso, das Dämpferurteil mal ausgenommen. Aber du fährst wahrscheinlich ganz andere Pässe und offensichtlich mit wechselndem Material, da du einen enormen Erfahrungshintergurnd hast. Aber bei dem Preis, welchen er für das Angebot zahlen müsste, wäre ein Update ja locker dirn und er könnte das Bike immer noch günstig und mit individuell passenden Komponenten aufrüsten.



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu meinem Transalp das ich jetzt hab, hat das GT ne Federung wie nen Baumarkt Bike.
> Das Gewicht ebenso, mein Rad hab ich jetzt bei leicht unter 11,8kg
> Ansonsten ist die Technik Top !!
> Bremsen waren gut, Komponenten machten einen stabilen Eindruck.



Das freut mich, hilft jetzt aber auch nicht weiter. GT ist normalerweise immer etwas zu teuer... Was hat denn dein Bike gekostet und hast du noch etwas ersetzt?! Wie schwer (leicht) bist du?


----------



## kingmoe (2. November 2006)

Ich schon wieder. Ich habe eben nochmal mein Posting von heute Morgen gelesen. Das hört sich ja an wie "Männo, mein Fahrrad soll aber toll sein..."  

Es soll nur ausdrücken, wie ich es bisher - mit meinen Umbauten! - "erfahren" habe und was ich anderen Empfehlen würde.


----------



## alf2 (2. November 2006)

Zuerst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich jetzt doch eher noch mehr verunsichert bin. 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Da müssen die Ansprüche einfach genauer definiert werden, um ein passendes Urteil abzugeben.



Deshalb lasse ich euch noch genauer an meinen Überlegungen teilhaben. 

Ich fahre ja seit einem halben Jahr ein i-drive mit 100cm Federweg und 12,3kg (IDXC 1.0). D.h. ich kenne das System und bin auch ganz zufrieden mit meinem Bike. Normalerweise fahre ich im Wienerwald, d.h. max 400hm am Stück und weicher Waldboden, gelegentlich Schotter und viele mittelschwere Singletrails. Für das CC orientierte IDXC die optimale Umgebung. Mehr als 100 cm braucht man dort nicht und bergauf geht das Rad ohnehin gut.

Im Sommer war ich dann mit Freunden im Salzkammergut und im Nationalpark Kalkalpen biken. Auch das ist an sich nix neues, ich war mit meinem Hardtail schon auf 2.400m Seehöhe. Ich war allerdings mit einem Freund unterwegs, der mit einem Freerider mit 17cm Federweg den Berg hinaufgegurkt ist (wir waren gleich schnell). Runter wars dann jedes mal ein Waterloo für mich. Am IDXC kommen relativ schnell Überschlagsgefühle auf und ich bin dann tatsächlich ein paar Stufen hinuntergeköpfelt und hab halt auch sehr viel bergab getragen  Dabei hab ich 17 Jahre Erfahrung mit dem MTB und bin auch ausgebildeter MTB Lehrwart. Aber mein Wissen stammt noch aus der Hardtailzeit und das IDXC fährt sich wie ein komfortables Hardtail. 

Ich bin dann auch den Freerider gefahren und hab nur so gestaunt, was da alles möglich ist: Hohe Stufen, extremes Gefälle, verblocktes Gelände - alles kein Problem - seither will ich auch so ein Ding haben!!!!!

Ich kenne jetzt auch ein paar Leute, die regelmäßig in den bikepark fahren. Mit meinen Hardtails und dem IDXC bin ich da auch nicht ganz richtig. Meine Überlegung war also mir ein billiges Bike zu kaufen, mit dem ich es krachen lassen kann.Für mein gewohntes Gelände bin ich mit dem IDCX hoch zufrieden, nur für alpines Gelände (verblockt, scharfe Steine, Stufen) und auch für den bikepark taugts nicht so sehr. Für Transalp bin ich zu alt, aber so 1.000hm sollten mit dem Ding schon drinn sein.

Hoffe nun konkret genug gewesen zu sein.

Im Moment bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob die 2,5cm mehr an Federweg jetzt den großen Unterschied machen. (Mein Freund hat doch 7cm mehr - allerdings auch 18,5kg). Vielleicht warte ich einfach noch ein bisschen und kauf mir irgendwann eines dieser langhubigen Enduros (vielleicht baut ja GT auch sowas). 
Meine Holde wirds mir auch danken. Sie meint ohnehin ich hätte pubertäre Anwandlungen und rückt meine Gelüste schon in die Nähe der Midlife Crises :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (2. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder. Das hört sich ja an wie "Männo, mein Fahrrad soll aber toll sein..."
> 
> Es soll nur ausdrücken, wie ich es bisher - mit meinen Umbauten! - "erfahren" habe und was ich anderen Empfehlen würde.



Ich denke ein bisschen Stolz ist schon ok!


----------



## kingmoe (2. November 2006)

Aha! Wenn du schon eh ein IDXC und ein Hardtail hast, mit dem du gut bergauf kommst und dir das Gegenstück für die Action bergab fehlt, würd eich gleich was für´s Grobe nehmen. Da sollten 150mm FW sein, wie wäre es denn mit was Gebrauchtem?! Denn zum Ausprobieren - und wenn man das Material eh nicht schonen will - würde ich nicht unbedingt was Nagelneues haben wollen.

Schade das Jehle nicht mehr das Ruckus hat


----------



## alf2 (2. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Da sollten 150mm FW sein,



Zu dem Schluss bin ich jetzt auch gekommen! 



kingmoe schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit was Gebrauchtem?!


 Ist meist auch kaum viel billiger als die Abverkaufsangebote vom Jehle. Aber wenn jemand was in Größe S weiss -->pm 





kingmoe schrieb:


> Schade das Jehle nicht mehr das Ruckus hat


Ja das ist wirklich schade! Das hab ich leider verpasst!


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Da sollten 150mm FW sein,


wieso er hat doch schon 1000 



alf2 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja seit einem halben Jahr ein i-drive mit 100cm Federweg und 12,3kg (IDXC 1.0).



nein im ernst - denke auch dass du mit 150mm glücklicher wirst....


----------



## GTdanni (2. November 2006)

Ich stehe eigentlich vor genau dem selben Problem. 

Ich suche nen Rad mit ca 150/150 mm und ca 13kg. 

Leider ist da das i-drive 5 mit 125mm nur "in der Nähe" wobei natürlich die 2,5cm weniger auf dem Papier noch nichts aussagen. 

Das 7" scheidet dann schonwieder in Richtung Gewicht aus. 

Ein GT sollte es allerdings schon, dazu bin ich zu sehr Fan dieser Räder. 

Ich habe mich aber auch schonmal woanders umgesehen und würde ansonsten mal ein Bionicon Edison probieren. 

http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=216&SID=1162502580_2bed00000036040ea90e

Cu Danni


----------



## Janikulus (3. November 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aber auch schonmal woanders umgesehen und würde ansonsten mal ein Bionicon Edison probieren.
> http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=216&SID=1162502580_2bed00000036040ea90e
> Cu Danni



gibt es denn für 3400Euro nichts besseres als ein Eingelenker?? Da bekommt man ja fast schon ein Nicolai (Helius FR), Kona (Dawg), Banshee (Chaparal), Specialized oder ähnliches. Nur so mal als Gedanke wenn es kein GT sein sollte.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## versus (3. November 2006)

also wenn ich so ein richtiges hopsbike wollen würde und kein gt in frage käme (warum auch immer), dann würde es obwohl immer recht schwer ziemlich sicher ein kona werden:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/all-mountainendurofrdh/kona-stinky-2007/3349.html

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jb_detail_deu_12_fa_bm_426_0_showall_modell.html

leichter ist wohl das giant reign - soll auch gut funktionieren und kost nicht viel:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/all-mountainendurofrdh/giant-reign-3-enduro-2006/3051.html
oder
http://www.jehlebikes.de/jb_detail_deu_7_fa_bm_544_0_showall_modell.html
ein kumpel fährts als tourer - an steilen anstiegen wird der lenkwinkel zu flach (steigt). mein ding ist es nicht so richtig, aber so zum schreddern sicher okay!
und immerhin G(ian)T...


----------



## GTdanni (3. November 2006)

Ich wÃ¼rde ja auch keine 3400â¬ zahlen wollen, es werden Ã¶fter mal welche fÃ¼r weniger angeboten manchmal auch Rahmenset`s. 

Es sollte ja auch kein Hopperad werden sondern ein Tourenrad mit max 13Kg. 

Das Giant sieht ja ganz interessant aus auch vom Preis, allerdings kann ich doch als GT Fan kein Giant fahren.......

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (4. November 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Das Giant sieht ja ganz interessant aus auch vom Preis, allerdings kann ich doch als GT Fan kein Giant fahren.......



bingo


----------



## alf2 (4. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> also wenn ich so ein richtiges hopsbike wollen wÃ¼rde [...] dann wÃ¼rde es obwohl immer recht schwer ziemlich sicher ein kona werden



Dem kann ich mich anschlieÃen, vor allem das Kona CoilAir finde ich sehr gelungen : 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten, hochwertigster DÃ¤mpfer, tolle verstellbare Gabel und mit knapp unter 16kg zur Not auch noch bergauf fahrbar. Nur der Preis liegt jenseits meines Limits, auch wenn die 2500â¬ vom Jehle schon ein ganz gutes Angebot sind.

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jb_detail_deu_12_fa_bm_444_0_showall_modell.html

Auch fÃ¼r das Nicolai Helius FR Elite kÃ¶nnte ich mich erwÃ¤rmen. Ist wahrscheinlich noch eine Spur tourentauglicher, aber leider auch zu teuer.

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jb_detail_deu_29_fa_bm_696_0_showall_modell.html

Mein persÃ¶nlicher Favorit ist im Moment ein Commencal von 2005. Die Franzosen verschleudern die Dinger geradezu. Scheint sehr brauchbar zu sein nur bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

http://www.vttshop.fr/articles/Supreme-6-30-VTT_VELO-VTT-COMMENCAL05.php



versus schrieb:


> und kein gt in frage kÃ¤me (warum auch immer)


Selbst als ausgesprochener GT Fan finde ich das i-drive7, nicht sonderlich gelungen (v.a. optisch, es dÃ¼rfte aber auch noch deutlich schwerer sein als Kona und Co.) und um das Geld bieten andere Marken deutlich mehr. - Da mÃ¼sste es schon sehr gÃ¼nstig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (4. November 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich suche nen Rad mit ca 150/150 mm und ca 13kg.



Mit 150/150 und dem Gewicht kommt eigentlich nur ein Specialized Enduro in Frage (wenn man der Specialized Werbung glauben darf).

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/mtb/speend.html

Wenn du dich auch mit 140mm zufrieden gibst, dann wär u.U. das Commencal META 5.5.1 was für dich. Soll 12,5 kg wiegen.

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jb_detail_deu_81_fa_bm_1633_0_showall_modell.html


Ebenfalls 140mm Federweg (allerdings nur hinten) bei etwas mehr Gewicht, hat das *07er i-drive5*    . 
Ein wunderschönes bike und *vor allem ein GT!!!* 

Vorne könnte man sicher die Gabel auf ein langhubigeres Modell tauchen. Wenn man vorne und hinten den gleichen Reifen aufzieht (vorne ist ein breiterer montiert), dann kommt man sogar mit den Winkeln wieder hin.

http://www.gtbikes.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2711&country=usa&brand=moun

In Deutschland scheint es allerdings nicht erhältlich zu sein. 
Wenn du dir die Zollformalitäten für einen US Import sparen willst, kannst du es auch aus UK bestellen. Da sind GTs bei vielen Händlern im Sortiment. Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. hier (bislang haben sie allerdings auch nur die 06er Modelle):
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## kingmoe (5. November 2006)

Oder back to the Roots:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330046238143


----------



## Kint (6. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Oder back to the Roots:



das ist die planung für den rahmen rechts oben. 150 harte all mountain mm für schwere jungs..... 


techshop wand:


----------



## alf2 (7. November 2006)

Schön sind sie ja wirklich die Lobos und auch die Carbon STS.  
Aber auch irgendwie zu schade zum herumheizen. Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt auch Angst, das mir das Ding im falschen Moment zerbricht.



kingmoe schrieb:


> Oder back to the Roots:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330046238143



Ich war dennoch versucht mitzubieten, aber das Angebot wurde ohne Angabe von Gründen entfernt.


----------



## kingmoe (25. November 2006)

Moin,

da ja gerade am Anfang des Threads immer wieder das Gewicht des i-Drives5 3.0 angesprochen wurde, hie rmal eine kleine Ergänzung meiner Erfahrungswerte.

Man kann sehr günstig viel Gewicht sparen, wenn man die Reifen wechselt, auch ein neuer LRS könnte einiges bringen - aber der kostet dann schon gutes Geld.

Gewichte aus dem 2005er Modell:

LR mit Felgenband, aber OHNE Schlauch und Reifen (logo...):
vorne: 961g
hinten: 1167g

Für den Einsatzzweck geht das aber in Ordnung, nur mit relativ teuren Naben und konifizierten Speichen geht da noch viel. Die Felgen gar nicht so schwer für diese Klasse (ca. 480g nach weightweenies).

Die verbauten Schläuche (Cheng shin standard) sind mit 190g keine Leichtgewichte.

Nun der Teil, an dem sich richtig was rausholen lässt, die Reifen.

VR-Reifen, Tioga Yellow Keirin 2.3": 919g
HR-Reifen, Tioga Blue Dragon 2.1": 870g

Da ist schon mit einem neuen Reifensatz schnell ein gutes Pfund drin.

Ich habe heute aber erstmal einen SCHWEREREN LRS verbaut


----------



## Kint (25. November 2006)

bei deinen massen sicherlich eine gute entscheidung moe.... 

die geposteten gewichte für die lr peile ich mit nem hardcore custom LRS fürs allmountain lobo an...und scheine sie zumindest rechnerisch auch zu erreichen... 

sun rhyno lites mit dt competition und white industries nabensatz..... sollte halten denk ich....was meint ihr ?


----------

